# Bible Presbyterian Church - 2008 Synod



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 9, 2008)

Any news on this? The South Atlantic BPC split? Their relations w/ the OPC? I can't find anything on their website.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 9, 2008)

Rev. John Dyck is Clerk of Synod, and on this board. John?


----------



## Josiah (Aug 9, 2008)

This is from the OPC website section reporting on this years GA. It is a report on a fraternal address
by Rev. Kevin Backus of the BPC synod to the 2008 GA:




> The Assembly heard from a fraternal delegate: the Rev. Kevin Backus of the Bible Presbyterian Church (BPC). Mr. Backus assured the OPC that the BPC loves the Reformed faith and greatly values their relationship with us. In fact, recent struggles in the BPC saw some leave their denomination because of its relation with the OPC. But the BPC stood firm, determined to stand with the OPC in the cause of the Gospel.


----------



## JTDyck (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in responding to this question. After Synod my wife and I have had to go down to Lethbridge for a wedding, and have been on a bit of a respite after our synod meetings. We should be back home by Tuesday some time. Since Rev. Lewis felt compelled to draw me into this discussion, we may also impose ourselves upon him for a cup of coffee on our way home!

I appreciate the interest here in the Bible Presbyterian Church. I will try to give some update information.

The 72nd General Synod of the Bible Presbyterian Church met here in Edmonton July 31 to August 5, 2008 under the theme of _Beholding God, Pursuing Godliness, Proclaiming Christ_. As our Stated Clerk resigned in April, I then became the Acting Stated Clerk, having been the Asst Clerk previously. At these meetings I was elected the new Stated Clerk. This put me in the position of being both host pastor and Clerk, which made for some very interesting moments.

Earlier this year the South Atlantic Presbytery voted to disassociate itself from the BPC. According to our Form of Government, any minister (or church) may withdraw from a presbytery at any time for reasons sufficient to himself. It is the firm belief of most of us that the action of the SAP was unconstitutional; the men could have resigned individually, but there is no provision for presbytery to resign as a body. The presbytery is a creation of the synod and subject to its oversight; it does not exist independently. Furthermore, we do not believe that they had authority to speak for their individual churches without congregational meetings.

As the action was not unanimous, it seemed to leave those men who voted against the action without a presbytery to belong to. A number of men protested the action of the SAP to our Judicial Appeals Commission. The JAC moved to protect those men by declaring them the ongoing SAP; steps are being taken to ask the men and the churches of the SAP to declare themselves individually as to their status in the SAP General Synod.

The BPC continues to have Corresponding Relations with the OPC. Rev Tom Tyson was their representative to our synod.

Overall, we had a very good synod. There is a renewed resolve amongst our men to focus on evangelism and church planting as we seek to rebuild our federation.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 10, 2008)

I did not realize the SAP was doing this. I have some ties with Collingswood BPC and Apollo BPC, but didn't realize this had happened.


----------



## JTDyck (Aug 10, 2008)

I should also clarify that the action of the Judicial Appeals Commission was purely administrative and had nothing to do with any of the doctrinal differences we may have.

It may help to state that the action of the SAP was intended to be a parting of the ways due to a difference in our understanding of the doctrine of ecclesiastical separation, and not wanting to be contentious. They used the parting of Abraham and Lot as an example, and we were asked not to read too much into the analogy. I'm sure both sides would see themselves as being Abraham .


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 10, 2008)

Any ideas of whether SAP will join another body or form *yet another Presbyterian denomination*? Have any SAP churches decided to stay w/ the old BPC?


----------



## JTDyck (Aug 10, 2008)

jtate732 said:


> Any ideas of whether SAP will join another body or form *yet another Presbyterian denomination*? Have any SAP churches decided to stay w/ the old BPC?



At least one church has declared that they will stay with us; we are hopeful of others. Those who have left have not declared their future intentions.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## JOwen (Aug 10, 2008)

Coffee will be on John. We'd love to see you both.

Jerrold


----------

